# anyone want to chat



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

anyone want to chat ill waiting for people to go on the chat.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

We have scheduled chat every Sunday, Monday, and Thursday. You'll probably have the most luck on those days.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

okay. thanks.


----------

